# Transformer Bonding



## jar546 (Oct 5, 2012)

There are 2 acceptable methods of bonding a transformer.  Which one do you see used more often at your job?


----------



## jar546 (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh come on.  Where are the electrical guys?

I'm trying to jumpstart this part of the forum.  Literally!


----------



## pwood (Oct 9, 2012)

ground from the service ground bus to the transformer.


----------

